# adding a male betta???



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess I should stress that I first of all always do what I want to learn by trial and error. On that note I have a peaceful tank of 2 male Betta's and 3 females with a male and female flag fish. recently realized that one of the babies I thought was a girl is a boy, lol. I'm thinking of adding another male, any opinions on the best way to slowly introduce him? thanks for all opinions, and please share whether you agree or not.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm confused. So you have a tank with 2 male bettas and 3 females. And now you want to add another male so you have 3 males and 3 females? I was always under the impression that it was one male per tank unless the tank was HUGE.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No its not the size its the amount of structure they can call their own. Ive kept em together before with no issues at all. Bettas are personality fish though and will each be individuals. I dont condone mixing them but Ive been successful and I know others have as well. I am a trial and error hobbyist myself. I cannot follow these new "rules of fishkeeping" that the dumb internet came up with. Ive seen some chinese restaurants( generalization of the food type could be korean or vietnamese ect ) having 75+ gallons helps and tons of live plants but he had over 24 different bettas in his tank with no deaths or squabbles.


My zebra danios fight more then my bettas ever did with eachother.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Im on month 3 with the Betta's together and month 1 with the flag fish in there and the aggression is gone, other than the oldest male trying to impress the oldest female. On top of everything the flag fish this morning are swimming around depositing and fertilizing eggs on all the plants and i watched the 1 Betta eating them


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

haha that egg thing is kinda funny and sad at the same time. Well, that is good info to know. I don't think I will ever try it though. I guess it is like other territorial fish huh? Provide plenty of "territories" so each can have it's own land.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

well when I get him I think I'll put him in a net breeder for a few days first to get use to seeing the others and we will go from there. Yeah the egg thing is a little messed up, but laws of nature I guess, it would however be nice to get some baby flags


----------

